
Show HN: A minimal, Reddit-esque site with anonymous posts/comments. Now In Beta - cc-d
https://ieddit.com/news/2019/10/21/ieddit-beta-release/
======
cc-d
I'd like to thank HN for putting this on the front page day 1 of public alpha.

The site was bare-bones functionality at the time, now it's a little more
feature complete :)

